# Call for data on the rut



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

Folks, we have put a lot of energy into discussing planning for this year’s rut and the time is now here. This is a call for data to help us evaluate how all of this effort worked for us. 

Please post as a response to this thread the date / time / location of kill /Private or Public land and pic for any buck taken on the Florida Panhandle and Alabama between now and February 15. Include any comments you have on how you used technology (Bing maps, trail cams, solunar tables, divining rods, etc.) to help you get your buck. Also include any lessons learned. 
I know everyone will post their own thread,but please post here also, so I can have all the data in one thread.
The latter part of February I will post the results and we can decide if we learned anything. In the meantime, I will post stories and pictures on my blog such as I did for Seth Gransbury’s recently harvested 13-pointer at http://rvtaxidermy.wordpress.com/2012/01/12/seth-gransburys-13-point/ .


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

*Seth Grandsbury*

Example----This deer was killed in Century on 1/11/2012 at 4:45 PM. The temp was 60* deer weighed 175 lbs and Gross scored 123 inches and change


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

Have not seen a buck..... but I will bump it to page 1


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Need a moderator to put a sticky on this to keep at the top.. Thanks Boneyard


----------



## Gator65 (Nov 11, 2011)

Reelfun27 said:


> Need a moderator to put a sticky on this to keep at the top.. Thanks Boneyard


x2 :thumbup:


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

*Glen Byrds Buck*

This buck was taken 1/14/2012 at 8:45 AM temp was 42* he weighed 160 lbs and gross scored 114. Congrats Glen Byrd! Killed on a food plot eating in Escambia County.


----------



## llllllllll (Dec 31, 2010)

bump^


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

*PERDIDO FLORIDA (PRIVATE LAND) 130# 1-8-12, 5:00 pm ALL DEER ON CAMERA HAVE SWOLLEN NECKS,NOT THIS GUY?*


----------



## argoram (Feb 14, 2009)

*Two Okaloosa County 8pts*

Okaloosa County (Laurel Hill) 1/15/2012: One was shot at 0710 and the other was shot at 0915. 

I have hunted the area for years and have shot numerous bucks during this exact time of year. It was truly a rush to have both members of the hunting party take a buck. The one picutured in the creek swamp was the first one shot. He was hot on the heals of a couple of does. The other one was cruising a clear cut.


----------



## Crop Doctor (Sep 3, 2011)

Saw a total of 21 deer on Sat. and Sun. morning. Most from 9 is to 11:30am. All but three were running does. All of these deer were seen in the Creek bottoms.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Crop Doctor said:


> Saw a total of 21 deer on Sat. and Sun. morning. Most from 9 is to 11:30am. All but three were running does. All of these deer were seen in the Creek bottoms.



Where at?


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

Crop Doctor said:


> Saw a total of 21 deer on Sat. and Sun. morning. Most from 9 is to 11:30am. All but three were running does. All of these deer were seen in the Creek bottoms.


This is good rut info! thanks for the input January 14th/15th


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Had them running like crazy around me tonight! 1/15

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/bw-buck-106713/#post805736


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

This 150 inch stud was killed in evergreen on 1/14/2012 at 0700. He followed a Doe onto a foodplot. Temp was 25* deer weighed 195 lbs


----------



## beulahboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Doug Stinson has got it goin on!!!!
Way to go, big daddy!!


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

14 and 15 January - saw 2 shooters and lots of does. The bucks were in the rut for sure with swollen necks and black tarsals. 
Does, well, some were in the rut with dark tarsals and trailing bucks but most were not there yet. On the 15th, had a momma doe and her button buck son on the plot. Her tarsals were white. Always thought that when in estrus, the does would chase their male offspring away.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Glenn, Nice buck! Congrats.
:notworthy:


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Ttt fot the cause...c'mon people log them in!


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

Last sunday in blackwater, between two guys, 24 deer seen from stand, 2 shooters, one six point dead. The 6pt was killed at 4:03pm after seeing several Does but not interacting with them. They are up and wondering around, but have not seen any chasing yet in blackwater.


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

This buck was taken in cobb( south of Jay) 1/16/2012 at 0800 in a Clear cut. Saw three bucks this morning cruzing and chasing. This was the biggest. 160 lbs Congrats Randy Goforth!


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

These two bucks were killed in Coy, Alabama on 1/15/2012 1210 and 1215 trailing a doe. Congrats Lamar Sanders!!


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

This buck was killed in monroe co 1/2/12 8:30 am checking scrapes 40 degrees NW wind 10mph 8pt 180 lbs







This buck was killed in monroe co 1/14/12 5:15 pm on a food plot crusing 45 degrees SW wind 12mph 8pt 150 lbs


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

This Alabama buck was taken 1/14/2012 at 0845 weighed 175 lbs and scores in the upper 120's. Taken on Food Plot. Congrats James Nixon!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Dallas County Alabama bucks are chasing pretty hard. Had one chase does all of our field yesterday evening (too small to shoot but thought he was the John Holmes of deer for sure). Even in the iffy weather they are rutting hard.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 20, 2009)

This buck taken in Evergreen on 1/08/12 at 11:00 am (Solunar major movement at 10:30), 75 degrees, SSW wind 1-5 mph. 8pt, 150lbs Tarsals moist (not soaked yet), neck slightly enlarged taken while working scrape line. 








This buck taken in Evergreen on 01/16/12 at 3:45pm 60 degrees, SE wind 15 mph. 6 pt, 156 lbs, Tarsals soaked, black in color, strong aroma, neck was engorged taken in deep bottom, only spot to hide from the wind.


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

These two 4 1/2 year old bucks were taken on a clear cut. The 7 point was taken on 1/14/2012 at 1615 hrs, and the 11 point was taken on 1/15/2012 at 0830 hrs on private land. Congrats Joe Urquhart!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

It looks like the 14th and 15th were prime time for everyone!


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Next cold spell in BW and it will be as good as it gets there.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Sat this morning before work in west central Okaloosa. 

Two does, solo, for the morning. 

They've kicked off the young but there was nothing chasing these two. They didn't have a care in the world. 

Should be any minute now.


----------



## ajbell (Dec 28, 2011)

First signs of true chasing on my properly in Escambia county AL yesterday.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Sweet I'll be hunting Conecuh and Escambia this weekend. Warm and damp but beats siting in the house.


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

*Data*

Anyone hunting this afternoon. I got to stick around Crestview today so I thought I would give it a try. Nothing so far.


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

here's another buck that found himself in the crosshairs while following a doe around. Taken 1/18/2012 at 0830 hrs in union springs. Reported heavy rutting there.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I just figured out how to kill a monster!!!! I gotta get me one of those blue ice chest!!! all the big bucks seem to be killed by the guys with the blue ice chests!!!! LOL


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> I just figured out how to kill a monster!!!! I gotta get me one of those blue ice chest!!! all the big bucks seem to be killed by the guys with the blue ice chests!!!! LOL


Hahahahahaha......


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

*19 Jan Evergreen*

My brother and another club member shot a 10 and 8 the morning of 19 Jan just north of Evergreen. They saw a few other racked bucks, nearly all trailing does. Uploading pics from an I-phone seems ridiculous; it keeps asking for the URL.


----------



## Gator65 (Nov 11, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> I just figured out how to kill a monster!!!! I gotta get me one of those blue ice chest!!! all the big bucks seem to be killed by the guys with the blue ice chests!!!! LOL


 
Actually, it's the trees in the background. This guy has a brown and white chest, same trees. QED. They shot 'em all in the same spot!


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

Fred carnley took this bruiser outside of Camden Sunday morning 1/15/2012 around 0800 hrs. rack scored 135 3/8


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

*data*

Fine buck Fred, congrads! Now get Mark in your club!


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

The 14th and 15th were hot days in the morning.Here is another buck killed over the weekend, but what makes this deer special is the 6 year old that killed it.


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

Location: Milton, Fl --Santa Rosa County
Date: 1/21/2012
Temp: 74 (F)
Time: 16:30
Winds: SSW with Gusts up to 15 mph
Conditions: Cloudy/Overcast

This buck isn't one we've seen before and he's never been on our trail cameras. He stepped out into the opening in an area we have been seeing does on a daily basis. There were recent scrapes in the area, but we're not certain if he was the one making them. He was alone and traveling with the wind's direction. We know there were at least 3 does approx 250 yards in the direction he was traveling.

Neck was swollen, and his tarsal glands were dark, wet and stunk!




























Scoots


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice Buck!! Great Info!!! Thanks Scootman! wish everybody posted like this. The evenings are when most of the bucks are being killed right now. "Duckhunter" brought one in tonight to be processed. Killed it at 1700 hrs with the same data.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

five for the year so far

2 spikes and a 4 point taken on dates I do not remember in nov / Dec

small raked 5 point taken jan 2nd aprox 5PM

Cow horn taken jan 11th 8:30 am = Photo of the Cowhorn before the shot


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

Killed this buck at 8:15am in blackwater 1/22/12. South wind, overcast and foggy. shot him as he was in the middle of grunting at a doe...


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

These two were killed on Saturday 1/22/2012. one was killed 0810 and the other @ 1700 hrs both doggin' doe's


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

This 8point was killed in blackwater wma Sunday 1/22/12 right at 4:00 pm with the guidance of espo it didn't look like he neck was swollen I don't think he had any chareristics of being in rut but I also haven't seen one in rut


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Not a damn thing happening in Holt. 

I'm at a loss.


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

The 7 point was taken 1/24/2012 @ 1730 hrs and the cowhorn 1/25/2012 @ 0730 hrs in Walnut Hill. Congrats to Bill Humphreys


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

JoeZ said:


> Not a damn thing happening in Holt.
> 
> I'm at a loss.


 Your gona get him this weekend. Hang in there!:yes:


----------



## LABDOG3 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey Bone Yard, when ya gonna get back to your roots and come hunt Blue Springs with me again. Man that place sure has changed. I remember meeting you on 305 one day, we were both hunting opposite sides of the same creek, haha. Seen a small six and a cowhorn running 2 does pretty hard last weekend bowhunting up there. Didn't see much activity other than that. Hope it still has a little "rut" left for this last gun hunt. I need to come see you. By the way, I'm Andy Ingram..been a LONG time though..you did a couple mounts for me from Blue..take care, good luck the rest of the season.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Bone Yard said:


> Your gona get him this weekend. Hang in there!:yes:


I hope so. Going back Friday morning, maybe Saturday afternoon and Sunday a.m. as well. 

Any stock in the theory of a second rut, Ron? 

It kind of makes sense: Too many does for the bucks to breed so the bucks get back after them again mod-February.


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

Joe I feel for you . I have said the same thing you said a couple of times already. Maybe by all this info Ron is gathering it will help all of us


----------



## Gator65 (Nov 11, 2011)

JoeZ said:


> Any stock in the theory of a second rut, Ron?
> 
> It kind of makes sense: Too many does for the bucks to breed so the bucks get back after them again mod-February.




Ron's "Thoughts on the Local Rut" has a link to *Sean McCosh of Pro Hunters Journal *

*( *http://www.prohuntersjournal.com/article/?a=27 ) who has some interesting comments about what he calls the “post rut” -

“After they've had a few weeks to rest and feed in remote, heavy-cover areas, bucks will start to move again during the post-rut to look for younger does that didn't breed and are coming into heat. About 28 days after the peak rut, the 10%-20% of does, the ones that didn't get bred during their first estrous cycle, will become "hot" again. …

“The post rut is the same as the peak-breeding phase in many ways, although it is much less intense and bucks are less aggressive. At this time bucks may still be roaming about and checking doe feeding and bedding areas to find the last un-bred doe. If you haven't filled your tag yet, stay the course. This is still a pretty good time to hunt.”

Might be something to it, especially with this unusually warm weather. A number of folks on this forum have talked about a mid-Feb surge.


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

JoeZ said:


> I hope so. Going back Friday morning, maybe Saturday afternoon and Sunday a.m. as well.
> 
> Any stock in the theory of a second rut, Ron?
> 
> It kind of makes sense: Too many does for the bucks to breed so the bucks get back after them again mod-February.


 Looks like Gator65 has got my 6. Not much more I can add to that


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

10-4. I read that first time you posted it up, I guess I just forgot.

Hopefully I won't be waiting till then.


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

Foy Merritt laid to rest this 136 inch stud in Greenville on 1/24/2012 @ 0900 hrs


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

Here's a couple that were killed 1/26/2012 @ 1700 hrs in Molino. Congrats to Ron Marshall


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

On Jan. 7th, (Blackwater) between 0715 and 0830, I saw 10 deer. 3 were shootable spikes, 1 was non-shootable, and 6 were does. 1 of the spikes was trailing 2 does, but was about 10 minutes behind. (looked like a Bloodhound with his nose on the ground).

On Jan. 11th, (Blackwater), I saw 2 shootable spikes, and 1 FAWN. It's spots were about 40-50% faded, but were stil very discernible. I would think it may have been conceived on the 2d rut? Maybe even on the 1st rut, IDK? 

On Jan. 27th, (Blackwater), I saw 1 doe, alone. Nothing chasing, nor following her.

Today, Jan. 28th, (Blackwater), I saw 3 does together. 1 was full grown, 2 were mating does. Nothing following nor chasing them. They were browse feeding. 

All the scrapes I've seen have been abandoned for about 1.5 weeks now. However, I found a fresh scrape yesterday (Jan.27), and he has been really tearing it up. 

Hope this aides in your survey. :thumbup:


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

Mike Kimmons put this Blackwater buck in the dirt last sunday morning 1/22/2012 @ 0730


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

Five-0_Bulletproof said:


> On Jan. 7th, (Blackwater) between 0715 and 0830, I saw 10 deer. 3 were shootable spikes, 1 was non-shootable, and 6 were does. 1 of the spikes was trailing 2 does, but was about 10 minutes behind. (looked like a Bloodhound with his nose on the ground).
> 
> On Jan. 11th, (Blackwater), I saw 2 shootable spikes, and 1 FAWN. It's spots were about 40-50% faded, but were stil very discernible. I would think it may have been conceived on the 2d rut? Maybe even on the 1st rut, IDK?
> 
> ...


 Yes, All info will be used in our study Thanks Ron :thumbup:


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

Saw two bucks this morning 1/28/2012 between 0700 and 0730 the more mature buck was doggin' and chasin' Doe's and chasin this buck away from the Doe's


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

Ronnie Williams piled this buck up( his first buck) 1/27/2012 @ 1730 hrs just outside Monroeville, Alabama. Ronnie and his brother Tim both killed their first bucks this year, and did it out of the same stand, only they were over 2 months apart.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Not trailing any does. Just walking through a thick staging before going to a field. Stunk really bad and was still making scrapes.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/stud-blackwater-8-point-107835/


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

I think it is safe to say: hundreds of bucks died this weekend in the tri-co unty area and thousands if you include Lower Alabama. I was partial to this buck taken in Blackwater 1/29/2012 @ 0855. He also took a 5 point @ 0740 the same day. This buck was 4 1/2 years old and scored 122 3/8. Congrats to David Gilley.


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

Todd (lucky) King Ruined this Bucks day @ 0800 hrs this morning 1/29/2012. This Alabama buck scored 127 4/8 Congrats Todd!


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

Can't log them all, but I thought I would share these two unusual racks that were killed 1/29. both are Alabama bucks


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

*sorry its late.*

2/2/12....62 degrees......NE wind at 6mph...Real foggy morning, could hardly see through the fog with my flash light on the way to the stand..Both bucks I have killed during this rut have been on mornings when fog was a problem...both bucks were chasing a doe...the 8pt came in right behind the doe and I shot him....Reloaded the muzzleloader and a few minutes later the broken 4pt came in and picked up the Doe scent and followed it right under me when I harvest him. Hardest chasing I have seen in florida so far..


----------



## argoram (Feb 14, 2009)

*6 pt Harvested 2/12/12 in North Okaloosa*

Temperature 27 degtees with strong northeasterly winds. Deer shot at 0830 chasing a doe. Tarsel glands were wet. Noticed scrape lines were active in area again after being abandoned previous two weeks.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Bone Yard said:


> This 150 inch stud was killed in evergreen on 1/14/2012 at 0700. He followed a Doe onto a foodplot. Temp was 25* deer weighed 195 lbs


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
THAT IS A STUDMUFFIN THERE,... MR. BONE YARD.
holy moley !


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Co-worker had a 6 and an 8 battling in his front yard this morning on Blackwater River State Forest.

I saw a buck that we had given up for dead today at about 5 in Holt. One of our members got a shot on him but only got shoulder and came out the brisket. Saw a left front limping rack buck this evening at 425-450 yards that matched his description. Too far and not enough time.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow Joe, i wonder if I should do some rattling?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Wow Joe, i wonder if I should do some rattling?


I don't know Spoon. I guess it wouldn't hurt. Everything is so messed up with 2-month heat wave of a winter we've had. Could've just been young bucks playing around. Could've been for real though. 

If the wind lays down at all Sunday, I'll be giving it a shot.


----------

